

Come On, Really: How Influential Is TechCrunch?  - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/08/come-on-really-how-influential-is-techcrunch/

======
gacba
_Mashable, for example, writes about similar topics and has more traffic–but a
Mashable hit isn’t as coveted as a TechCrunch hit._

In either case, the kind of "hit" you get from either site is of questionable
value when you're trying to build momentum as a company. It's like Reddit or
Slashdot traffic. Huge spike, crickets afterward. Drive by readings. You don't
build companies with links from TechCrunch.

------
suking
Well, considering it got qwiki funded...

